# AB763 normal channel mods



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm building a AB763 deluxe reverb clone. I'm thinking that the normal channel of these amps is usually wasted, as in never gets used. So why not give it a little tweak? 










Any comments from the pro's on building an amp with mods? Worthwhile or a waste of time?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Also looking at a 3 position switch on the negative feedback circuit
















and a post PI master volume.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Also looking at a 3 position switch on the negative feedback circuit
> 
> View attachment 33313
> View attachment 33313
> ...


I added a PPIMV to mine, but it's not working properly. I'll let you know what I think when I get it sorted out.


----------

